# How do I introduce a pigeon to a dog?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

As I mentioned in another thread, I am trying to give my pigeon lots of out-of-cage time, but I live in a studio apartment with two guinea pigs and a dog.

My dog is 60 pounds but REALLY nice. My pigs live in an open-top cage, and he never, EVER bothers them. They can sit on the couch next to him, and he won't bother them. He could easily reach the pigeon cage, but, again, he never bothers her. I have brought in birds in a cardboard box before (just for a night, waiting for the Wild Bird Fund to open) and left the box on the floor, and, again, he never does anything.

However, as soon as she is out of the cage and especially when she starts flapping her wings/flying, he tries to catch her. It doesn't help that her favorite place to sit is his dog bed (she wants to sit there for hours).

Can I teach him not to react this way? As you can see, he is normally very gentle with the little ones, and I don't think he is even being aggressive. He just wants to catch her (I know that doesn't make it better for the bird).

I am always there to monitor. Putting her in a separate room is not an option, since there is only one room, and I don't want her to be in a cage when I am home, so they have to learn to get along.

If anyone trained their dogs to not chase the birds, I would love any tips!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah i did but you wouldn't like the way i did it .... i have a strong hand ha ha  just kidding ... maybe hold the bird and let her flap and tap the dog on the nose "NO" when she goes for it .... do this a few times .... it may happen and may not .. 



im a farm boy so one good "NO" and the dogs mind there own ...


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

You just need to be firm in your voice with the No. A picture of Jacob and our dog Lucy both on my lap. Jacob is about 3 weeks old.
View attachment 2609826098


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't want to sound harsh but something like this takes someone that has a way with animals, I am not saying you do not but its something that you should know how to do instinctively as the situation itself is unpredictable and one needs to be able to react accordingly without running to the pc and updating their thread.

I trained and broke in horses for years and from that I have the experience to handle most animal situations, just have a plan and remember to have the attitude of " if something can happen it will happen " I hate hearing things from animal owners such as " Its never happened before" I think he will be fine left alone with them as hes always fine when I am here etc.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldn't trust a dog around a pigeon, unless was trained to protect them. 

There was a while ago a thread where the tamed dog chewed up pigeon's legs and of course..pigeons died after 48 hr. Painful... The moral in this situation was that the dog didn't want to kill the pigeon but it confused pigeon's legs with some tasty bones.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't trust a dog with a bird either.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

If you google "Live Pigeons for Dog Training" you will get the answer, as others said better keep them distant and protected


----------



## Florie (Dec 30, 2012)

I leave my dog home all day with my pigeon....and they sit together and wait for me and my husband to come home. Sometimes i even catch them sunbathing next to eachother. at first when I rescued my pigeon, my dog kept trying to play with it and push him around not realyzing how gentle he was. The bird was terrified, I had to watch them closely and scolded the dog when she bothered the bird. You must put the cage in a room inaccessible to the dog at night and when you leave your home, when you are not home because your dog can spook the bird when you are not there to scold him. Start leaving the cage out at night, then during the day, and eventually let the bird out of the cage. Try to always keep the bird on high grounds until you see him trying to peck back at your hand or the dog. At this point he is confident enough to let the dog know to back off... If at this point the bird can fly, I would get those flight suits to protect your house from poop and let him roam, if the dog annoys him he can just fly to a spot where the dog can't reach, I wouldn't leave them loose in the house if you have a super aggressive dog or a puppy and the wings of your bird are clipped.
Also, once the bird hit puberty (if its a male) he will start getting cocky and territorial, my bird now chases the dog away and pecks her.


----------



## Florie (Dec 30, 2012)

You can't just let her roam right off the back, you must get your dog used to the noises she makes and things she does, you have to do it slowly and let ur dog adapt to her.... I know it sounds cruel to keep her in the cage, but she is much safer with this approach... Put the cage on top of the fridge or in a closet with a window, until u are home.... Let the dog spend time with her when you are watching..... Anytime your dog tries to catch him scold him with a firm voice until he eventually starts ignoring the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do people try to force situations that put a defenseless bird in danger? Seems it would make a lot more sense to own animals that belong together, rather than deciding on what they want to own and then saying "I will make them get along." Even when you keep suitable animals together, sometimes things happen, and one gets hurt. You might like to believe that you can control the way any animal thinks or behaves, but the truth is that you don't. An animal is an animal, and has free will. You can never be sure what they will do, and when you decide to own any animal, it is your responsibility to do the best you can for that animal and keep it safe. We don't always get to do it our way. The bird should be kept up high and out of reach of the dog when you are not home, and only be out when you are right there to monitor them. You cannot totally ever control another animals mind, and to believe you can is foolish, and very dangerous for the animal that depends on you to keep him safe.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I would be very careful.Thats just me. I would not want anything to happen to them.


----------

